# Thanh Hải Châu chuyên phân phối máy lạnh treo tường Gree giá rẻ



## lanthanhhaichau (4 Tháng hai 2021)

*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu *là đại lý phân phối và thi công lắp đặt* máy lạnh treo tường Gree *chính hãng với giá tốt nhất thị trường miền nam. Nếu bạn cần tìm 1 chiếc máy lạnh treo tường nhưng không biết nên chọn hãng nào thì hãy tham khảo bài viết sau đây để có thêm sự lựa chọn cho mình.



** TÍNH NĂNG SẢN PHẨM :


Máy lạnh treo tường Gree* với đầy đủ công suất : 9000Btu, 12.000Btu, 18.000Btu, 24.000Btu phù hợp lắp đặt cho không gian có diện tích dưới 40m2. Ngôn ngữ thiết kế tối giản với những đường cong hoàn mỹ , tinh tế giúp thân máy mỏng và nhẹ hơn. *Máy lạnh treo tường Gree* giúp tôn thêm vẻ sang trọng cho không gian của bạn.










*Điều hòa Gree* được tích hợp công nghệ G10 cao cấp đến từ Gree, với bộ vi xử lý thông minh và chính xác, điều hòa có thể biến tần và hoạt động ở tần số 1Hz, giúp tiết kiệm điện năng hơn 60% so với điều hòa thông thường.


Công nghệ làm lạnh tiên tiến Real Cool độc quyền từ Gree, giúp điều hòa tạo ra hơi lạnh nhanh hơn, sâu hơn, tự nhiên hơn mạng lại cho người dùng cảm giác có một không gian mát lạnh tự nhiên, dễ chịu như không khí mát mẻ bên ngoài.









Nhờ dàn tản nhiệt được mạ thêm 1 lớp Blue Fin chống ăn mòn điều hoà Gree có khả năng vận hành bền bỉ tuổi thọ cao


Màng lọc bảo vệ sức khỏe : Điều hòa Silent King được tích hợp tấm lọc 8 lớp, với nhiều chức năng bảo vệ sức khỏe, ngăn chặn tối ưu các hạt bụi, vi khuẩn, nấm mốc và các tạp chất có hại.


I FEEL – Cảm biến nhiệt độ chính xác _: _Công nghệ này giúp điều chỉnh chính xác nhiệt độ cài đặt tại nơi người dùng đang ở.


Thời gian bảo hành của *máy lạnh treo tường Gree* là toàn bộ sản phẩm 3 năm, 5 năm block cùng chế độ bảo hành nhanh chóng mang đến sự yên tâm và tin tưởng cho người sử dụng.



** CÁC MODEL SẢN PHẨM :


♦ Dòng non-inverter :*







*

• GWC12IC 1.5 HP 12000 Btu → *giá : 7.150.000 vnd

*•* *GWC18ID 2 HP 18000 Btu* *→ *giá : 10.550.000 vnd

*• GWC24IE 2.5 HP 24000 Btu* *→ *giá : 15.150.000 vnd



*♦ Dòng inverter :*







*

• GWC09FB 1 HP 9000 Btu inverter* *→ *giá :10.000.000 vnd

*•* *GWC12FB 1.5 HP 12000 Btu inverter → *giá : 11.400.000 vnd

*• GWC18FD 2 HP 18000 Btu inverter* *→ *giá : 13.000.000 vnd

*

♦ Lưu ý :*

- Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo, có thể thay đổi tùy vào từng thời điểm và số lượng mùa hàng (SỐ LƯỢNG CÀNG LỚN CÀNG RẺ).
- Hàng chính hãng , mới 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện , kèm theo phiếu bảo hành.
- Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
- Nhận tư vấn – thiết kế - thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp ,nhanh chóng , giá rẻ.



*→ *Click vào từng model để xem thông tin sản phẩm hoặc xem tại : *thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-treo-tuong?brand=50



* Bạn cần hỗ trợ và tư vấn - báo giá tốt nhất vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp:


CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng: *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm: 02822006099 – 0898948576 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
- Website công ty:* thanhhaichau.com*


----------

